# Replacement Tail Light



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 2008 26 KBRS I think most all the taillights are the same across most models. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement tail light? I kinda broke the tab on one removing the lens cover to check a bulb, didn't break clean off but there is a nice crack across it and I'm sure my upcoming road trip will bounce the lens off. Plan to just silicone the lens on until i get it replaced.

any help will be appreciated!!

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

These may not be a perfect match but PPL hase a good selection.

PPL Tail lights


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet camping world can help you out. They are industry standard taillights.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I bet camping world can help you out. They are industry standard taillights.
> 
> Carey


The lights offered by PPL are also industry standard and they offer multiple styles on line to look at. Camping World may be able to help but the on line version of their inventory does not show any tail lights that I could find.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I am pretty sure CW has them. They are a common light. There are 2 models - one has a license plate bracket. Check Ebay, too. A pari should be able to be had for about $10. I replaced the standard lights with leds. Major improvement. Good luck. phillip


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I replaced both of mine and it was no biggie. They're common lights and I was able to find exact replacements on Ebay.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with the others, they are common. I carry an extra one in the TT.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow cant believe I posted this back in march, just a quick update...
I still haven't got a replacement light, (I'm a slacker) been on 3 camping trips since too. The lens cover is still holding on. I kept having problems with the right side tail light burning out, so literally minutes before we headed out on a trip up towards Bishop a few weeks back, I pulled the light off to check the wiring. It turns out that one of the crimps was done in the dark or by the 1 armed 1 eyed ( with cataracts) Keystone Certified taillight assembler. I had wires hanging out and shorting causing my bulbs to burn out. So I replaced the crimps the bulb and the fuse that finally burned in my TV. Still need that tail light tho, will eventually replace them with LED's, but im gonna finish this beer first then look into it









BTW This has literally been my first problem since Ive owned my Outback and was pretty trivial, Keystone builds a quality product!


----------

